# Games that sync with Facebook (ala Candy Crush)



## zcaveman (Dec 19, 2013)

This may be the wrong forum but I cannot find one on games. 

I play Candy Crush and Jelly Splash on my Kindle Fire.  also play these games on Facebook. When I play these games on either platform they sync with each other so that I am at the same game level on either platform. For example if I play level 63 on the Kindle and beat it, when I sign into Facebook I am at level 64 and vice versa. 

Are there any other games on Kindle/Facebook that sync like that?

I know that there are games on Kindle with the same name that play differently. And do not sync.

Any list of games that sync?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I play MyVegas Slots and Candy Crush on my Kindle, FB, and my android phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Words with Friends syncs with FB.  There are a couple of Bingo games as well.

I was also playing 'dice with buddies' but one time it updated and without even going to the game I got ads for  . . . inappropriate "films" . . . so I deleted it.

Bingo Blitz and Tetris Blitz sync with FB.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Pet Rescue Saga and Farm Heroes Saga also sync with Facebook levels and friends.


----------



## zcaveman (Dec 19, 2013)

Suzsmarmie said:


> Pet Rescue Saga and Farm Heroes Saga also sync with Facebook levels and friends.


But there is no equivalent to Pet Rescue Saga and Farm Heroes Saga on the Kindlle Fire. That is what I am looking for so that I can play them on Facebook and on the Kindle.

Bill


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

I am so sorry; you are correct, of course. I remember now I dl those from 1mobile.   They work just great and do sync with Facebook.


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

I side loaded my Farm hero saga and pet rescue onto my kindle hdx. There is a way. There is a app that I had to download to my kindle first.

I have them on my android smartphone. bring it to your computer from phone and then put it to kindle.

Just google it! That's what I did.


----------

